

Startup Quote: Seth Godin, Founder, Squidoo - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/8353614743

======
raychancc
Most people are searching for a path to success that is both easy and certain.
Most paths are neither.

\- Seth Godin

<http://startupquote.com/post/8353614743>

